# حساب الاحمال على السفينة طوليا(ship structure)



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

الى المهتمين بدراسة ship structure اليكم هذا الكتاب الرائع فى......

*********Buoyancy/weight distributions for Longitudinal Strength of Ships

حمل من هنا :

http://www.engr.mun.ca/~cdaley/6002/Lect3_6002_04.pdf
Eng-Maher


----------



## الششتاوي (16 أغسطس 2006)

[[frame="11 10"]grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]جزاك الله خيرا[/grade][/frame]


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ششتاوى ....
وعلى فكرة معظم الروابط سهله التحميل ولو فى مشكلة ارجوا اخبارى......" فأنتم عينى فهذا المنتدى المحترم والجيد فكل مواضيعة تميل الى الحياة العملية .وشكرا


----------



## دعيج (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وتسلم عيونك................


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أغسطس 2006)

شاكر افضالك اخى دعيج وتسلملى .


----------



## Kamal782006 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور كمال..6


----------



## motaz_95 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ادركت ان الرابط لا يعمل فعلا وان شاء الله ارفعه على موقع .


----------



## نصيف جاسم صبيح (10 مايو 2007)

تحياتي
الرابط المذكور لايفتح لدينا.
يرجى اعلامنا السبب مع الشكر


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## أمير البحر (23 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل 
نرجو منك ايجاد رابط جديد وذلك لأهمية الموضوع بالنسبة لمهندسي الأنشاء 
جهودك مشكورة نتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## أمير البحر (24 فبراير 2008)

يا لطيف ..................
صار هالملف ضروري بالنسبة لمشروعي يا ريت تعيد رفع الرابط


----------



## هديل نصيف (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياخى العزيز لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 فبراير 2008)

الملف من شهر 8 - 2006 
اعتقد انه طبعا لازم يفصل والمشكله الكبرى لقد فقد الهارد الخاص بى وهو 160 جيجا بكل بيناته
وانا الان فى صدد تحميل كل ما يختص ب الهندسه البحريه مره اخرى والله كان فى العون


----------



## أمير البحر (25 فبراير 2008)

يا خسارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللهم يعوض عليك ومشكور على كل حال


----------



## أمير البحر (2 يونيو 2008)

أرجو اعادة تحميل الملف لأانه ضروري جدا بالنسبة إلي يا مهندس ماهر (( أتمنى أن يكون موجود لديك )) وترفعه على رابط جديد


----------



## أمير البحر (2 يونيو 2008)

يا رب تكون حملت الملف مرة تانية 
أرجو اعادة تحميل الملف لأانه ضروري جدا بالنسبة إلي يا مهندس ماهر (( أتمنى أن يكون موجود لديك )) وترفعه على رابط جديد


----------



## أمير البحر (2 يونيو 2008)

المساعدة يا مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يونيو 2008)

اخى امير
وضعت موضوعين ارجو الاطلاع
ومنهم
Strength of Hull Girder for Passenger Ships


----------



## أمير البحر (4 يونيو 2008)

مشكور للجهود (( بس لأني مضطر عليهم منشان المشروع )) على كل حال شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (19 يونيو 2008)

مممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (25 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (25 يونيو 2008)

هذا هو عنوان البريد الاكتروني


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (25 يونيو 2008)

alohag_alohag
***********


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (25 يونيو 2008)

لماذا لحد لان لم يتصل بي اي احد


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (25 يونيو 2008)

انا اتمكن من شرح نضرية المكائن بالكامل


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الربط لايعمل


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## البحار المشاكس (27 يناير 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ياهندسه 
شاكرين المجهود


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (20 فبراير 2010)

لا يمكن الدخول الى الرابط ..............................شكرا


----------



## sniperman (21 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الجـبـل ألاشم (3 مارس 2010)

اين الرابط؟؟؟


----------



## salatha (3 مارس 2010)

كيف يرفع الملف جزاك كل خير


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

